# International Harvester Hydro 85



## hydro85 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi, I have recently bought a IH Hydro 85 and have a few questions.

The tractor is a 1982 hydrostatic with hand controls, 1700h and a Trima 1620 loader.

There are a few problems, the first being the hand brake cable being broken, I'm hoping it's just the cable as I found the end of it sheared off in the hand brake copartment. Anybody know which cable(s) I need for this tractor?

The next problem is the fuel sender, I'v tested all the wiring for continuity and the guage and it's all fine so same again, which part do I need?

Finally, I had to strengthen the floor accelerator by welding a steel plate to the bottom of it as it had become weak and had been bent to the floor by the previous owner, I was hoping this would fix the problem of the floor accelerator spring acting against the hand governor but it didn't. They both oporate the same rod which controls the engine speed but the spring that returns the floor accelerator back up is also pushing the governor back. I've disconnected the link between the two and the governor works fine.

Regarding parts, I believe this tractor the be fairly rare (212 built in total before Case took over IH and cancelled production), does anybody know what model shares components with this model, is it the 675?

Thanks for your help
Dave


----------

